# does the led lights help any



## guy123 (Dec 18, 2006)

i have 2/20in 18 leds each blue that i use at night, should i use these thru the day also to up my watts per gallon


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

They don't give any extra wattage, not enough to make any difference in plant growth. Just keep using them as you have been doing, at night.


----------



## Amphiprion (Jul 12, 2005)

guy123 said:


> i have 2/20in 18 leds each blue that i use at night, should i use these thru the day also to up my watts per gallon


Nope, just for aesthetic purposes during nighttime viewing. They are a bit more applicable for marine aquaria where the blue spectrum can induce fluorescence in corals, etc.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

What they said! ^^

I'll just add that I have the same strip over my 30gal that has always run 24/7. .... after not-so-very long I begin to notice the LEDs were loosing their brightness..

.... So yeah... Only at night 

Take Care,
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup, the moonlight LEDs won't enhance photo intensity or provide anything useful for plants. But the do look neat at night.










-John N.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i notice that it helps algae grow.


----------



## TonyV2 (Oct 16, 2006)

eklikewhoa said:


> i notice that it helps algae grow.


Is that to say Blue moon light makes algae grow or it inhibits its growth?


----------

